# Your thoughts on Black Mallory...



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't tried this one yet, but before I do I thought I'd ask you guy what you think about it? Do you love it, or hate it? Is it better with age? etc...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Haven't tried it, but I will be watching as I was wondering the same thing myself opcorn:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I asked myself that same question when placing an order with P&C yesterday. Should I put Black Mallory on the order??? I didnt. Now I wonder if I made a mistake..


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

If you're a fan of Latakia go for it. I have some, and though I'm mostly a VA guy, I liked it enough to jar it and hold on to it. From what I've heard, it's stronger than most, but by no means a Tambo or Black XX either.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Adam said:


> If you're a fan of Latakia go for it. I have some, and though I'm mostly a VA guy, I liked it enough to jar it and hold on to it. From what I've heard, it's stronger than most, but by no means a Tambo or Black XX either.


I've always read that blends with Latakia don't age as well. How much age does your Black Mallory have on it, and is it getting better?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

DanR said:


> I've always read that blends with Latakia don't age as well.


Yeah, I've heard they're at their best at the ten to fifteen year range rather than infinity for Virginias, but since most of my tobacco is less than two years old anyway, I'm not worrying about it.

Hope someone who's tried it speaks up; I've been curious about this one as well.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

From what I have read (not through experience) latakia "mellows" with age. I take this to mean it weakens, or loses intensity...


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

DanR said:


> I've always read that blends with Latakia don't age as well. How much age does your Black Mallory have on it, and is it getting better?


Honestly, I've only had it the once, and the tin was just over a year old, and that was a few months ago. I have only been enjoying this form of leaf for only a couple months prior to getting it. I just set the tin out to remind me to sample it again tomorrow afternoon. I'll post back here after that with my new opinion of it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I like Black Mallory. Kind of like a slightly less sweet version of Frog Morton to me. Worth a try for folks who like their latakia blends cut with a little Cavendish.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Black Mallory is to me a heavy latakia blend. It does soften with age for sure, as I have a tin from 1990 that is pretty softened up. I have smoked the newer stuff before and it was quite sharp to me, but with age the Latakia mellows and you can taste the Cavandish alot more.

Myself, Im a VA VA/Per person, but do smoke the occasional latakia mixture to mix things up and Black Mallory is one to try.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Guys, thanks for the comments. Unknowingly, you have all volunteered to be my smoking buddies. You see, I have a 12 year old tin of Black Mallory that I bought on eBay. I have no idea if it's any good, but I'm planning to pop that sucker open and find out. I was thinking about it and I'd really like to share this tin with some friends, but I don't have any friends locally that smoke pipes, so that's where you come in...

I didn't want to just post "who wants some free tobacco..." cause you know what that would do, so I kinda ran a contest without telling you.

Here's the list:
NickS
Canadianpiper
Adam
MarkC
IndigoSmoke
BriarBrian

If you guys will PM me your addy, I'll get your sample out this week. Maybe you'd even be gracious enough to post your thoughts about the blend in this thread after you smoke it... 

Cheers!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Very cool, I will definitely post my thoughts on it...

Thanks Dan!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind offer, Dan! PM sent.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh you sneaky guy...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

what an awesome community, and a creative contest to boot...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas! I thought this might be fun. Besides, tobacco tastes better when it's shared with friends.

As promised, I opened the tin. Here's some pictures to get you excited:














































The tobacco is still moist, but not too much, and the tin was bulging slightly from the fermentation (you might be able to see that in the first photo - see how the handle thingy is off kilter). It made a big "pssst" when I crack the seal, and a few strands of tobacco even came flying out like confetti!

The smell is nothing like I expected. I don't really get any latakia smell at all, but instead a very pronounced rum raisin smell - heavy on the rum, I assume this is from the fermentation.

I've packed up a 1/2 ounce sample for each of us. As promised, it'll go out this week, probably tomorrow. I appreciate everyone's threats of retaliation, but it's not allowed! Just enjoy the baccy and let us know what you you think...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

This will be the oldest tobacco I have ever tried. I cant wait!!!!!
Thanks again Dan..


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sitting here drooling!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I got mine today, it smells great! I can't wait to fire some up...


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to post that mine showed up as well. Will definately be doing a comparison this weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude, I picked up a tin of Red Rapparee at my local tobacconist just like this. It was so old it had the previous owner's inventory tag on the bottom, so they had to figure out the pricing on the spot, and it was the last one, just sitting by itself in the back warehouse on a shelf. The previously clear plastic cap had faded to a dingy yellow. The tin is bulging as well. This is a good sign, I suppose. Reading this really makes me want to try it as my next Va/Oriental to open.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool, I'm glad it showed up before the weekend. I've been a good boy and haven't fired any up yet, but it's killing me!! I'm planning to smoke a bowl (or two) tomorrow. 

Tell me what you think, but I didn't detect any Latakia in the aroma. It much more like rum raisin to me...

Kevin - regarding your Red Rapp, it's a fantastic tobacco when fresh, and probably even better when aged. The bulging is a good sign that things inside are still nice. You should be very excited about your rare find!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine showed up today; I'll probably wait until my "weekend", Monday and Tuesday, to give it the trial run.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine's here as well. Will be enjoying it the weekend and reporting back.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

DanR said:


> Kevin - regarding your Red Rapp, it's a fantastic tobacco when fresh, and probably even better when aged. The bulging is a good sign that things inside are still nice. You should be very excited about your rare find!


Excellent!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

So I just finished my first bowl of this wonderful 12 year old Black Mallory, and I thought I'd give my first impression. At first is started out sweet and almost a little fruity, most likely due to the sweetness. As the bowl moved on, I guess the best way to describe it is dark and earthy, really very nice. The latakia seemed to be very mild, smooth, and more of a ghost in the background. Normally I like the latakia to be more forward, but in this case I think it was perfect. This is really heavenly, and I like it a lot. It now has me wondering how it compares to un-aged Black Mallory&#8230; I hope to get a more in depth review done later this week or early next week.

Has anyone else tried theirs yet? If so what are your results?

Thanks again Dan!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Rattrays never disappoints! Sounds like good stuff, guys!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm smoking my second bowl of this tonight, and I must say I'm impressed. The flavors have melded to the point that, although you can pick out the fact that different tobaccos are there, it's really just a solid taste of its own. I think Nick nailed it with "earthy". Very nice, very smooth. 

I guess my HOTW order is going to have some company...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I havent recieved mine yet but I will comment when it arrives, I am in Canada so that pretty much explains the delayed shipping, Damn Canada Post.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> I havent recieved mine yet but I will comment when it arrives, I am in Canada so that pretty much explains the delayed shipping, Damn Canada Post.


I hope they're not smoking it! I know if I was customs I'd be like, "uh, this package smells suspicious, so I'm going to take it home and examine the contents a little closer!"

Anyway, I hope you get it soon...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

This stuff is truly great, I have posted a review of it here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-black-mallory-aged-12-years.html#post3409862

Thanks again Dan!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, I got a package in the mail yesterday, I was super excited to recieve from Dan a generous sample of his aged Black Mallory. I must say straight off, the baggie smelled delicious, Latakia and a sweetness which I assume is a Oriental leaf. It was the perect moisture and smoked beautifully with only 1 or 2 relights. At the risk of sounding to redundent, Most balanced blend I have had. Nothing stuck out or bit me in the ass and the latakia had a silky smoothness that I am not used to. I love my latakia but most of what I smoke is young so it has an edgyness to it. Aged BLack Mallory was awesome and it makes me wonder why I have never purchased a few tins to keep cellared. Defo in the next order.
Thanks again to Dan for his offering and I will that along with the BM came another sample with a few years on it that I am also excited to try out tonight. Such a great community and I am lucky to be a part of it..


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> Ok, I got a package in the mail yesterday, I was super excited to recieve from Dan a generous sample of his aged Black Mallory. I must say straight off, the baggie smelled delicious, Latakia and *a sweetness which I assume is a Oriental leaf*. It was the perect moisture and smoked beautifully with only 1 or 2 relights. At the risk of sounding to redundent, Most balanced blend I have had. Nothing stuck out or bit me in the ass and the latakia had a silky smoothness that I am not used to. I love my latakia but most of what I smoke is young so it has an edgyness to it. Aged BLack Mallory was awesome and it makes me wonder why I have never purchased a few tins to keep cellared. Defo in the next order.
> Thanks again to Dan for his offering and I will that along with the BM came another sample with a few years on it that I am also excited to try out tonight. Such a great community and I am lucky to be a part of it..


I _think_ the sweetness is due to the black Cavendish, not sure but that is my speculation.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

> I _think_ the sweetness is due to the black Cavendish, not sure but that is my speculation


I agree, my mistake. Your right.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

And in a flash, he was gone...

Well Gio, if you're out there lurking, I am very happy that you enjoyed the sample and I appreciate the nice comments.

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> And in a flash, he was gone...
> 
> Well Gio, if you're out there lurking, I am very happy that you enjoyed the sample and I appreciate the nice comments.
> 
> ...


!?!?!?! wow...


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dunt Dunt Dunt
Another One Bites the Dust

These be some strange times my friends.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Dunt Dunt Dunt
> Another One Bites the Dust
> 
> These be some strange times my friends.


Shhhh!!! Don't talk about it Troutman, you might be next! :shocked:


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

I received my samples Dan, but had gotten sick so I havent had time to try it yet. When my sense of smell comes back it will be first on my list!

Also I will send out the package to you tomorrow.

Thanks
Brian
BriarArt.com


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

briarbrian said:


> I received my samples Dan, but had gotten sick so I havent had time to try it yet. When my sense of smell comes back it will be first on my list!
> 
> Also I will send out the package to you tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That's awfully kind of you Brian. I hope you get well soon.

For those in the dark, Brian had some fresher samples of Black Mallory and offered to send me a small sample for a side by side comparison. I told him that was not necessary, but he seems insistent. Thanks again!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Should be interesting to try them side by side. By the way, I picked up three tins of the stuff...I'll pay you back in 2023!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. Off goes another little head. :spy:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Should be interesting to try them side by side. By the way, I picked up three tins of the stuff...I'll pay you back in 2023!


Deal! I'll mark my calendar.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> That's awfully kind of you Brian. I hope you get well soon.
> 
> For those in the dark, Brian had some fresher samples of Black Mallory and offered to send me a small sample for a side by side comparison. I told him that was not necessary, but he seems insistent. Thanks again!


Hi Dan,

Thanks for the well wishes.

But I actually sent you older Black Mallory. The stuf I sent to you is from 1991. So we could compare the two to see how much 9 yrs age puts onto the tobacco.

It went out today so you should get it in a few days.

Thanks
Brian
www.briarart.com


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Troutman22 said:


> Dunt Dunt Dunt
> Another One Bites the Dust
> 
> These be some strange times my friends.


Might I suggest re reading the forum rules, paying particular attention to rule #12, code of conduct. We all agree to follow these rules as a condition of membership here.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm, so what do I need to do to get a slice of this Black Mallory community pie I just realized I've missed? Maybe when I open my unknown-age-but-bulging tin of Red Rapparee, thank yous would be in order?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

briarbrian said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. My bad. I think I read your PM and thought we were comparing my 12 to your 9. I never picked up on the fact that yours was really 9 years older. I don't think I've ever had a tobacco that old, ever.


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

All this talk of Black Mallory means I need to put it on the order and sit on it for 10 to 15 Years or just smoke it young.. Either way I am sure its good.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

So,I just got back from some lenghty business travel and was delighted to find an envelope from BriarBrian waiting in my mail pile when I got home. As he said he was going to do, he bombed me back with some 1991 Black Mallory to taste side by side with my 1999 and see how they compare. I'm planning that important experiment for tomorrow.

But...he also included a very large sample of McClelland Mixture no 12 from 1990!!! I don't know anything about this blend, but it smells incredible. I am sure that much of the sweetness I smell is from age, but I can't wait to tear into it. That one is on the docket for tonight's after dinner smoke! Officially this will be the oldest tobacco I have ever smoked!

Brian, thank you very, very much! I really needed a nice treat like that after being away from my pipes for almost two weeks! I can't wait to try them both.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

My pleasure Dan, it was great to give you a chance to try both of them.


----------

